# Depersonalization is a symptom of the fractured mind



## jsbecket (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello All,
After 7 years of fighting this condition, I finally decided to offer my knowledge and assistance to all those suffering from it. I know how it feels. I have been there, inside the pit of awful, unexeplained sensations and symptoms. When I look back to the day it happened I see a scary human being, ignorant and terrified. I was alone and nobody could tell me what the hell was happening. I went through panic attack after panick attack and bouts of extreme depersonalisation thinking I was going mad.

When I look back now, I would have paid a fortune to KNOW back then what I KNOW now. I would have paid everything I had. Really.

But I didn't know. Like many of you, I was parachuted in the middle of a senseless maelstorm, whitout the proper tool kit. 
Over the years I learned so many things about my condition. I learned that anxisty, panic attack and depersonalization are all symptoms of my tired brain, of my fractured brain. And I learned that, just like a fractured leg or arm, the brain will heal itself IN TIME. That's the most precious piece of information that you all must understand: IT TAKES TIME to heal because it TOOK TIME to BRAKE.

I'm not selling a magic wand. A instant feel-good pill. A magical solution as many out there propose. There is no such thing. If they tell you it is, they lie. The solution exists, the recovery exists BUT IT TAKES TIME AND DISCIPLINE. But at the end of this journey YOu will be YOU again. Iwas there and NOW I'm HERE.

My name is John Becket and I want to help people they way I would have liked that somebody had helped me back then, 7 years ago, when I didn't have the information I now possess. If you wish to check out my book, you can find the link in my signature, it's on Amazon.
Peace to you all and Heal your Fractured Mind!


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that if you REALLY went through the hell of DP and anxiety that you would understand that it's pretty fucked up to profit from the people who are REALLY suffering from DP and anxiety.


----------



## NJ Giants (Sep 11, 2012)

He spent his time and put work into the book, why shouldn't he be able to make money from it. I mean come on its $10 I spend more on lunch everyday. I'm tired of everyone saying if you really suffered you would give it away for free. But you know what sometimes when you put hours into a project and have pride in it you deserve to make some money which can then add to your quality of living. Cause guess what those hours that were put into writing the book could of been spent doing something else. It seems like everyone is looking for the quick free solution to their condition but life doesn't necessarily work that way.


----------



## jsbecket (Sep 28, 2012)

Reborn said:


> I think that if you REALLY went through the hell of DP and anxiety that you would understand that it's pretty fucked up to profit from the people who are REALLY suffering from DP and anxiety.


I'm sorry you feel this way. But I'm not here to judge. I personally paid for every single book on depersonalization or anxiety or psychology that I read (and over the years there have been quite a few...) but I didn't consider people who wrote them profiting from my suffering. How could I? Quite the opposite, I profited from their books which contributed to my recovery.

I really think what I wrote has a value. For the sufferers. As I said, I imagine what my life would have been if someone would have traveled back in time to give me this book, seven years ago. I can honestly say that my recovery would have been much, much shorter. That's why I think this book has value, and I assure you its value is way, way more then 10 bucks. Not because I wrote it, but because I wrote it knowing that I needed the information inside 7 seven years ago, when I would have paid a fortune.

So, trust me, it is not about money. i've been there, I know what it is, every single day, every single symptom. I'm the living proof that this condition can be overcome, it's just compelling illusion, but an illusion nonetheless


----------



## Aby0770 (Sep 23, 2012)

>> I'm the living proof that this condition can be overcome, it's just compelling illusion, but an illusion nonetheless

Hi, Can you rewrite that line I quoted above. 
You were obviously in a rush and did not write it well. I can't quite understand it.

Did you mean to say that DP is "just a compelling illusion, but an illusion nonetheless"

?

TIA

-avi



jsbecket said:


> I'm sorry you feel this way. But I'm not here to judge. I personally paid for every single book on depersonalization or anxiety or psychology that I read (and over the years there have been quite a few...) but I didn't consider people who wrote them profiting from my suffering. How could I? Quite the opposite, I profited from their books which contributed to my recovery.
> 
> I really think what I wrote has a value. For the sufferers. As I said, I imagine what my life would have been if someone would have traveled back in time to give me this book, seven years ago. I can honestly say that my recovery would have been much, much shorter. That's why I think this book has value, and I assure you its value is way, way more then 10 bucks. Not because I wrote it, but because I wrote it knowing that I needed the information inside 7 seven years ago, when I would have paid a fortune.
> 
> So, trust me, it is not about money. i've been there, I know what it is, every single day, every single symptom. I'm the living proof that this condition can be overcome, it's just compelling illusion, but an illusion nonetheless


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## jsbecket (Sep 28, 2012)

PedroSanchez said:


> No, I will not trust you. And yea, it actually is about the money. You sound like a cheap used car salesman.
> 
> 56 pages - kindle edition, that means you cant even tear out pages to wipe your ass with, when you find out how useless it is


You seem like a guy who is desperately seeking for a quick fix, a miracle solution. I really hate to brake it to you, but there isn't such thing. If you prefer spending hundred of dollars on "quick" methods or instant remedies, you can do that, but at your own peril. You will find out that the real impostors are those who provide instant relief by some magical method that they concocted. I don't sell such a pill, method, solution or remedy. I sell my experience, years of condensed research and life with this condition. If I am to calculate how much I invested in searching for a way out of it, I am sure it will be huge. There's no way I will ever recover that with 10 bucks kindle edition; no way. If you really don't see that, than you're just "de mauvaise foi".
You should let other people find out by their own, don't interfere with their healing: they are trying to. By the looks of it, you just don't.Sorry


----------



## edyglines (Oct 17, 2012)

i want to help all ppl with DP!!

[font='Helvetica Neue', Arial, Verdana, sans-serif][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]

I have found a solution!! Hypnotherapy specifically for depersonalization has worked, atleast for me. Ive had it for 5 years, tried all types of meds and therapy with NO results..I have been listening to my hypnotherapy session in the mornings every day for 2 weeks, and oh my god im starting to feel real again and NORMAL!! i want all of you to benefit from it as well if you had tried everything and no results.....go to www.hypnosisbyedy.com and go to store and then click on disorders. Select depersonalization and you will receive the recorded hypnotherapy session by email withing a few days..download it to your phone or computer and listen to it every day... best of luck guys and keep your head up

also


----------

